# [fbsplash]pas de jolie image [résolu]

## coachllb

Bonjour

voilà plusieurs fois que j'essaie de mettre un joli framebuffer mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé. 

Je m'y penche maintenant plus sérieusement :

- j'ai suivi le tuto sur le wiki : marche pas, pas d'image (j'ai foiré quelque part ? peut etre)

- j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum : j'ai essayé les propositions ou remarques faites sur 3 posts mais rien de mieux.

Je poste ma sortie de dmesg 

```

 init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4426.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=22131825)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ stepping 02

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on 0:18

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv41 Board - p317h20 , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d2c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd2f6, set palette = c00cd360

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=6144

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 62

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-16H5S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD800 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD808 irq 17

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_nv

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC400 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC408 irq 18

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7fe9 84:4773 85:3468 86:3c01 87:4763 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 321672960 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123)

ata4: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4773 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4763 88:407f

ata4: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 490234752 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata4: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: HDT722516DLA380   Rev: V43O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 7V250F0    Rev: VA11

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 321672960 512-byte hdwr sectors (164697 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 321672960 512-byte hdwr sectors (164697 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 19, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd3004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 7

it87-isa 9191-0290: Detected broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9626  Wed Sep 20 16:39:14 PDT 2006

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS-fs warning (device sdb1): parse_options(): Option iocharset is deprecated. Please use option nls=<charsetname> in the future.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959920k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50740 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46837

```

mon /boot/grub/grub.conf 

```

default 0

timeout 7

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel17-r8-1 quiet video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70

splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

j'ai peut être une piste : essayer vesa plutot que vesa-tng

en tout cas, merci à vous si vous pouvez m'aiderLast edited by coachllb on Sun Nov 05, 2006 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à toi...

J'ai aussi utilisé le wiki et tout fonctionne sans problème...

Mon dmesg ressemble au tien...

Voici mon grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,theme:Emergance video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

```

Par contre, effectivement, j'utilise vesa...

----------

## Temet

Hum, t'as patché ton noyau pour le vesa-tng ET pour le fbspash ??

De plus, faut que tu fasse un initrd sinon le splash commencera super tard et ne sert quasiment à rien.

----------

## YetiBarBar

J'ai eu le même genre de souci

Par contre, j'avais remarqué qu'en bootant, une ligne apparaissait du type :

Can't find file /etc/splash/default/1024x768.cfg (2eme ou 3eme ligne après chargement du noyau)

mais celle-ci n'apparaissait pas dans dmesg

Pour résoudre celà, j'ai fait (exemple du theme gentoo mis dans le fichier initramfs fb_splash) :

```
ln -sd gentoo default

splash_geninitramfs default -r 1024x768 -g /boot/f_bsplash -v
```

le ln -sd doit être fait en root il me semble (et ta partition /boot/ doit évidemment être montée)

En espérant que celà puisse t'aider

Edit : Complétement HS, après vérification j'ai du faire ceci suite à une erreur dans mon grub.confLast edited by YetiBarBar on Fri Nov 03, 2006 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## coachllb

j'utilise un noyau 2.6.17 donc pas besoin de le patcher dixit le wiki. 

J'ai bien compilé avec toutes les options données par le wiki.

Par contre je reposte mon grub.conf car j'avais oublié de mettre la dernière ligne 

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel17-r8-1 quiet video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70

splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

donc j'ai bien un initrd et j'ai vérifié la présence du fichier fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 dans le repertoire boot

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

J'ai aussi suivi le wiki et c'est nickel :

```
title          Gentoo  Gnu/Linux faya-kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r1

root           (hd1,4)

kernel         /faya-kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r1    root=/dev/hdb6 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap  vga=0x318  splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd         (hd1,4)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768
```

----------

## Temet

T'ain le gentoo-sources intègre vesa-tng et fbsplash maintenant ?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Oh bah merdalor !

Je tourne sur un ck-sources patché manuellement pour vesa-tng, fbsplash et suspend2  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> J'ai aussi suivi le wiki et c'est nickel :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tiens, c'est marrant ça...chez moi, c'est:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr
```

 et je vois que c'est la même chose chez coachllb...je rectifie de suite...on a une erreur dans notre dmesg!!!

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'ain le gentoo-sources intègre vesa-tng et fbsplash maintenant ?   
> 
> Oh bah merdalor !
> 
> Je tourne sur un ck-sources patché manuellement pour vesa-tng, fbsplash et suspend2 

 

Bah il les a toujours intégré, les 2 patchs ont été développés spécialement pour  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   salut,
> 
> J'ai aussi suivi le wiki et c'est nickel :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

MDR...bon, ok, j'ai rien dit.................................................  :Laughing: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

@man in the hill :

Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site officiel et j'y ai lu ça :

NOTE: After patching the kernel, setting modes the old vga= way WILL NOT WORK. You'll have to specify the mode you want to set through the video option, for example: video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@85.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/

----------

## man in the hill

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> @man in the hill :
> 
> Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site officiel et j'y ai lu ça :
> 
> NOTE: After patching the kernel, setting modes the old vga= way WILL NOT WORK. You'll have to specify the mode you want to set through the video option, for example: video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@85.
> ...

 

Merci de l'info  :Wink: , je crois que j'avais fait des test pour arriver à ma conf qui fonctionne parfaitement mais je vais retester tout ça !

Thanks !

@ +

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Merci de l'info , je crois que j'avais fait des test pour arriver à ma conf qui fonctionne parfaitement mais je vais retester tout ça !

 

Perso si ça fonctionne comme ça, je n'y retoucherais pas (enfin, je pense que tu peux supprimer sans vergogne le vga=0x318)

Sinon, parce qu'à l'origine c'est pour ça que j'étais allé sur le site officiel :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 64-bit systems
> 
> vesafb-tng will not work on 64-bit systems (x86_64 and ia64), because the vm86 mode is not supported for OSes running in 64-bit mode (this is a limitation of the CPU, not of the OS). If you happen to own a 64-bit CPU, you're limited to plain vesafb. You may still use vesafb-tng's predecessor - the vesafb-rrc patch, though. (it should work with all 2.6.x kernels).

 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/troubleshooting.php

(Je savais bien qu'il y avait une raison pour laquelle j'utilisais que vesa)

----------

## Ezka

Hop, je profite du topic, j'ai un problème similaire. J'utilise le driver vesafb, mais impossible de décolé du 60Hz.

Je vous montre la partie dmesg pour vesafb :

```
localhost ezka # dmesg | grep vesa

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@85,ywrap

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p277h1  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d580

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd5b6, set palette = c00cd620

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 95 kHz, clk = 210 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4915

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8900000, using 24576k, total 262144k
```

En hard, j'ai virer la résolution@fréquence par defaut, et dans le grub retirer mtrr il me disait que l'option était non-reconnue.

En gros je souhaiterais avoir du 85Hz pour le rafraichissement en 1280x1024 ... mais rien a faire ça bouge pas de 60Hz même en le lui indiquant dans le noyau ou via grub   :Sad:  .

Es-ce un problème chez moi ? Ou c'est une feature du driver vesafb pas encore au point ?

----------

## coachllb

ca y est : j'ai enfin mon splash ! la galére.

Voici ce que j'ai fait :

- suite au dernier post j'ai mis ma réso 1280x1024 en 60hz. J'ai reédammaré mais toujours pas de splash

- j'ai changé de thème et utilisé livecd-2006.1. En lisant le wiki angalis j'ai supprimé le lien symbolique default dans /etc/splash avant d'émerger le thème

- enfin j'ai réecris mes options du grub comme dans le wiki anglais 

mon grub.conf 

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel17-r8-4 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1

```

il me reste un dernier petit pb : lors du boot la barre de progression avance mais à 100% elle n'est qu'au milieu de l'écran. Je n'ai plus que ce petit hic.

----------

